# New German Blue Rams with lesions



## babynofins (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey all! New here, and new to cichlids, but not new to keeping an aquarium. I recently (February) had a severe outbreak of Ich that killed all my fish within a week. it was devastating . But I seized the opportunity to start anew. I decided to try a few new things. I went for a planted tank with cichlids! I realize it's quite the jump from just gravel and fish, but was excited (and still am) for the opportunity.

Anyway, the tank has been set up since November. After the Ich invasion I changed the substrate to Fluorite, got some plants and spent a few weeks aquascaping to make the tank a perfect home for some dwarf cichlids. I allowed the tank to site without any fish for 3 weeks thinking that the ich wouldn't survive that long without any fish. I think I was successful. My girl and I went to the store and picked out 3 German Blue Rams and a Festivum. All seemed healthy in the store.

Now for the info:

Tank: 20 gal high
Established: November 2014, was vacant of fish for 3 weeks before this last stocking on Saturday.
Substrate: Red Fluorite
Plants: Java fern, Amazon sword, Lutea, and an unidentified sword
Decor: Some red slate rock and a piece of driftwood. (all store bought)

Water Conditions:
Water changes: 25-70% at least once a week last one was 4 days ago
pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Nitrates: <5 ppm
Temperature: 76F when stocked. Being increased, now at 78F.

The Fish: 3 GBRs (1 male, 2 female), and a small Festivum.
Food: I've been feeding them TetraColor flakes and freeze dried blood worms. They eat all of it was enthusiasm (I love it!)

THE PROBLEM:
All of my Rams had good color and were healthy when they were stocked on Saturday. We took 4 hours and carefully acclimated them to the tank. Then, I noticed the male GBR scratching and "flashing" last night (Sunday). This morning I noticed a single lesion on each of the GBRs. They do not present with any white spots and they are eating great. None of them have labored breathing so I believe I can rule out Ich. They all seem active, with their fins flared and have excellent appetites.

Pictures:

^My male has the largest lesion medial of his black spot on his left posterior. It's pale and he seems to missing a few scales in the area. He's the only one who appears to be scratching. He also is the most aggressive, chasing the females around.

^My smallest female has a lesion above her left eye. It appears redish and raised, but It doesn't look like any scales are missing yet

^My larger female has a similar spot to the other female, but it is more raised and red. It is on her posterior right side in between the front black bar and her black spot. She's lost most of her color I believe because she is getting chased the most.

Diagnosis:
I'm really unsure! I've never seen anything like this. All my research points to a parasite. But I honestly have no idea. HELP! I don't want another catastrophe to hit my tank again like the last time!

Treatment:
Since I'm assuming parasite for now I've been slowly increasing my temperature. I read that this kills most parasites?

I just want my fish to be happy and healthy


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't really see anything in the pictures.


----------



## babynofins (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sorry for the poor quality. The only camera I have is my phone and they seem healthy enough because they won't stop swimming around! But this looks like a large raised pimple. It's like a pale red. I've been doing more research; could this be columnaris??? I hope not


----------



## babynofins (Mar 23, 2015)

Just an update: I noticed this morning that 2 of my GBRs now have the telltale ich spots on them along with the lesions (that don't appear to be changing is size or severity). Temp is currently 82F I'll be increasing that to 86F today.

I still don't know what the lesions are caused by.

And my Male seems very agitated, he's been chasing the females away. Also, the females are sparring. Is this normal? Will they stop when they get better?


----------



## babynofins (Mar 23, 2015)

Another update:

I cranked up the temp to 92F and the ich is gone. The lesions remain, but they haven't grown in size or color or shape. I think the females have tumors and the male has a scar where his scales aren't growing back. Not thrilled with the quality of fish from that store :? ...


----------

